# Abandoned German Shepherd in Anniston, Alabama



## Adrian Meli (Dec 24, 2010)

Emergency situation: found male German Shepherd in Anniston, Alabama. The dog was left outside along with another small dog without any food or water. A family member of ours rounded them up, made flyers, fed them, etc. Nobody came to the dogs’ rescue (not surprisingly) and they have already found a home for the small dog but the young German Shepherd still needs a home. He is maybe a purebred maybe not; we can’t tell yet but could be half something else. He has a great temperament, some cuts on his legs and some scratches under his neck. He is “playful,” “beautiful,” and has a great temperament. We are going to try to find him a home over the next few days or a foster home, or we are going to pay a local human society to keep him until they or we find him a good home, as he cannot stay at the house and medical clinic at which he was found forever. Look at the picture-he is a really great dog. You can see a picture of him at Fostering | MAV'S FRIENDS

Please email Jen and Adrian Meli at [email protected] if you can take him or know someone who wants a shepherd. We are located in the northeast so are not in a position to take him in. Thank you so much!


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

He sure does look pure bred. Bless you for taking him in.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Adrian Meli (Dec 24, 2010)

*Anniston, AL -Young Male B&T*

Emergency situation: found male German Shepherd in Anniston, Alabama. The dog was left outside along with another small dog without any food or water. A family member of ours rounded them up, made flyers, fed them, etc. Nobody came to the dogs’ rescue (not surprisingly) and they have already found a home for the small dog but the young German Shepherd still needs a home. He is maybe a purebred maybe not; we can’t tell yet but could be half something else. He has a great temperament, some cuts on his legs and some scratches under his neck. He is “playful,” “beautiful,” and has a great temperament. We are going to try to find him a home over the next few days or a foster home, or we are going to pay a local human society to keep him until they or we find him a good home, as he cannot stay at the house and medical clinic at which he was found forever. Look at the picture-he is a really great dog. You can see a picture of him at Fostering | MAV'S FRIENDS

Please email Jen and Adrian Meli at [email protected] if you can take him or know someone who wants a shepherd. We are located in the northeast so are not in a position to take him in. Thank you so much!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Where is this dog currently?


----------



## Adrian Meli (Dec 24, 2010)

*Dog is currently in Anniston, Al at a...*

medical clinic that found him and has said they can hold onto him for a few more days but not that much longer. I was hoping to find him a home or a GSD rescue/foster in the area but after the clinic can't house him anymore we were planning to make a donation to a local rescue society to hold onto him until a family comes along.


----------



## Adrian Meli (Dec 24, 2010)

*Home found for "Max"*

Thank you everyone for all of your help, "Max" has found a wonderful new home. We could not be more delighted. Thanks again for everything board!


----------

